# warum stellt sich die forelle in der pfanne?



## hackebeil (3. Februar 2007)

also manche kennen es bestimmt:
man will sich eine forelle in der pfanne machen, reibt sie durch mehl und legt sie in seitenlage ins heisse fett. deckel drauf damit es nicht soviel spritz. 1 min später schaut man unter den deckel und der fisch liegt plötzlich auf den rücken.

so oder so ähnlich kommt das immer wieder bei mir vor. dachte bis dato immer das es an dem mehl liegt, das sich alles, wenn das mehl kross wird, zusammen zieht und den fisch aufstellt. jetzt hat mir ein kollege erzähl das würde nur passieren wenn der fisch unter stress gestorben ist, zb verfehlter herzstich der erst beim 2. versuch saß.
was ist eure meinung dazu??? |kopfkrat


----------



## Lachsy (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: warum stellt sich die forelle in der pfanne?*

die haut zieht sich zu schnell zusammen, Stelle mal eine andere pfanne auf die forelle, oder schneide die haut etwas ein.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Reisender (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: warum stellt sich die forelle in der pfanne?*

Und lege die Forelle nicht in so heißen Fett/Oel !!! 

Wenns leicht anfängt zu Brutzeln (Mit einem Kolzlöffel Testen) dann gibt man die Forelle in die Pfanne. So hat die Haut der Forelle Zeit sich an zu passen. Und sie dreht sich auch nicht mehr !!:m 

Und das sie sich wende, weil sie unter Stress Gestorben ist, vergiss es !!! Ist Unsinn, dein Freund möchte dich bestimmt verkohlen.:q :q :q 

Aal dreht und wendet sich in der Pfanne wie Irre !!!!
Karpfen schlagen mit dem Schwanz und Frische Schollen Flattern auch hin und wieder in der Pfanne !!!:m

Und einschneiden wie Lachsy sagt, würde ich sie auch nicht, denn dann dringt das Fett ins Fleisch ein !!!! Sorry Liebe Lachsy (Schmatzer)


----------



## hackebeil (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: warum stellt sich die forelle in der pfanne?*

also doch so wie ich es gedacht habe. da hat der mich doch mal kräftig ver..... . aber für mich war das nach ein paar minuten garnicht so unwahrscheinlich. schliesslich hätte der körper voll mit adrenalin, eiweiße oder irgendwelche enzyme sein können die bei erhitzung sich zusammen ziehen.
naja dank euch


----------



## Seemannsgarn (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: warum stellt sich die forelle in der pfanne?*

Wenn ein Fisch mal 2 Tage im Kühlschrank lag zuckt auch nichts mehr.
Ist nur ein Zeichen von Frische.!!


----------



## Skipper47 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: warum stellt sich die forelle in der pfanne?*

Deine Fische sind zu frisch. Aber 2 Tage Kühlschrank brauchst du nicht. Ich nehme mal an du hast die Forellen kurz nach dem schlachten in die Pfanne getan, lass sie mal 1 Std. im Kühlschrank, dann klappt es auch mit der Forelle. Muss auch nicht unbedingt der Kühlschrank sein aber wenn Fische ganz frisch sind merkt man es schon beim würzen, streu mal Salz drauf dann fängt die Haut an zu zucken.


----------



## muddyliz (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: warum stellt sich die forelle in der pfanne?*

Wenn die Forelle noch ganz frisch ist dreht sie sich. Ist aber die Leichenstarre mal eingetreten dreht sie sich nicht mehr.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: warum stellt sich die forelle in der pfanne?*

Jo, die Frische machts! Daraus kann man auch ableiten: Der beste Fisch dreht sich noch in der Pfanne! :g :m

Experiment: Einfach mal eine sehr frische Forelle einmal sofort mit der einen Hälfte braten, die andere Hälfte dann einen Tag später. Der Unterschied ist beträchtlich.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: warum stellt sich die forelle in der pfanne?*



hackebeil schrieb:


> also manche kennen es bestimmt:
> man will sich eine forelle in der pfanne machen, reibt sie durch mehl und legt sie in seitenlage ins heisse fett. deckel drauf damit es nicht soviel spritz. 1 min später schaut man unter den deckel und der fisch liegt plötzlich auf den rücken.
> 
> so oder so ähnlich kommt das immer wieder bei mir vor. dachte bis dato immer das es an dem mehl liegt, das sich alles, wenn das mehl kross wird, zusammen zieht und den fisch aufstellt. jetzt hat mir ein kollege erzähl das würde nur passieren wenn der fisch unter stress gestorben ist, zb verfehlter herzstich der erst beim 2. versuch saß.
> was ist eure meinung dazu??? |kopfkrat


 
für dies Verhalten gegenüber dem Fisch kommst du sicher als Tier(wer weiß es evtl.als Forelle#c ) zurück auf die Welt im 2ten. Leben:q :q :q !


ansonsten ist alles zur Frische gesagt worden 
Grüsse aus Indien#h


----------

